
Don't be surprised if Boeings escalating problems crash the stock market - jrs235
https://www.thestranger.com/slog/2019/04/08/39829884/dont-be-surprised-if-boeings-escalating-problems-crash-the-stock-market
======
pinewurst
Note this is the Stranger - a free Seattle paper you grab by the bunch as
padding for moving boxes or protect floors from sick incontinent pets. Not
known for its economic/market insight.

~~~
jrs235
While the paper might not be known for its economic/market insight, is that
enough to dismiss the ideas presented in it?

I would rather discuss the implications of the buy backs and whether there is
merit in the argument that a recession will/could topple these companies.

If the idea is bunk, why?

